# A pause in time



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

51cm x 76cm on canvas.
Almost poetic with the young lady lost in the moment of daydreaming.









Paul
www.paulbennettfineart.com
www.acrylic-artist.com


----------



## stonezephyr (Jan 17, 2013)

fantastic. great work.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice work, love the back lighting in the hair.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It really is a lovely soft piece. Nice job!


----------



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you Chanda, this one drew me in too.
Thanks George, little things like that always help the composition.
Thanks stonezephyr, I think a romantic piece.
Paul
www.paulbennettfineart.com
www.acrylic-artist.com


----------

